# Mini Disc rec. ?



## Meister Eder (18. Juni 2002)

hi all

ich will von einer mini disc den sound aufnehem und auf cd brennen.
jetz hab ich versucht das ganze mit dem audiorecorder von windows zu machen, aber der kann nur 60 sekunden aufnehem.
hat einer ne idee wie ich das anstellen soll, dass ich den sound von der mini disc aufnehem kann ? ( evtl. mit nem proggi )

cya 

eder


----------



## foxx21 (18. Juni 2002)

klar doch es gibt genügend tools zum aufnehmen, hab eines das bei meiner soundkarte dabei ist , aber es gibt sicher auch free ware einfach mal bei download.com schaun. am besten du suchst nach audiorecorder oder ähnlichen 

-greez


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Juni 2002)

Habe ich da mit dir nicht mal ein langes Gespräch gehabt? Genau über das Thema? Du hattest die SB Live und hattest keinen Ton beim LineIn.
Schau doch einfach nochmal im Soundforum.


----------



## Meister Eder (18. Juni 2002)

wow @ bohnensack...

stimmt, wir haben uns mal unterhalten, aber leider is mein hirn wie ein sieb, da fällt alles durch....

aber hab´s schon mit dem recorder meines soundblasters hinbekommen

danke trotzdem ihr 2 !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Juni 2002)

Hehe, BubiBohnensack das mobile Lexikon.


----------

